# White coat



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I got my white coat on Saturday


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Let there be cheering!:clap2::cheer2::whoo:

Let there be music!:horn::-({|=:rock:=D>

This is a party for Zapin the doctor!
arty:artyman:


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Actually , this is The Doctor coat I would prefer... but I'm obviously a massive nerd.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Congrats, but you know of course that classes and tests get harder from here on out.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats. Big deal!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I remember when my wife had her short coat... good times and sleepless nights ahead.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

congrats zapins! @tugg: I agree, dr who is pretty cool.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

A major milepost in your life. Congrats on a job well done!!
Bill


----------



## Turningdoc (May 10, 2014)

From a surgeon in practice for 15 yrs, congratulations and let the beating begin!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you everyone!

I am very happy to be in school and learning the things I love. I'm really enjoying my time here and even though there is quite a bit of studying to be done during the day I still have a decent amount of free time to relax and do my hobbies at night. I actually thought it would be more work than it is, so I've been pleasantly surprised 

Turningdoc, what type of surgery do you do? I am thinking about going into surgery in the future.


----------



## Turningdoc (May 10, 2014)

General Surgery. My advice as a student, keep an open mind. You will find specialties are much different than you originally thought.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Turningdoc said:


> General Surgery. My advice as a student, keep an open mind. You will find specialties are much different than you originally thought.


this. my wife ( ortho surgen) wanted to be ENT, I am really glad she changed, we met in the ER, with my right arm dangling after dislocating my shoulder( happens a few times a year).


----------



## arul (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats! And, you really look like your profile picture.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

arul said:


> Congrats! And, you really look like your profile picture.


Haha, yeah I made my profile picture years and years ago by tracing over my face from an old photo. I suppose I still look similar


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

wow, that is just uncanny how similar you look, like you haven't aged much at all since the picture from when you were a (teenager?)


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Seems to run in the family. People often mistake my mother for my sister all the time. We have a good laugh when it happens .


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

You're very fortunate! In my family, the women look younger than they are, and them men look older than we are. For years, since I was a teenager, people would ask me about my "girlfriend." I always thought it was funny, but it was funnier to see their reaction when I would should back, "SHE'S MY MOTHER!"

It finally stopped... when they started asking about my daughter! -.-


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

Congrats Zapins!


----------

